# Dumbshits



## HB_Tony (Nov 29, 2021)

EDIT: Just realized why I got the replies I did
"A forum community dedicated to professional plumbers. "
Delete this post and delete my account. Bye felicia


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Go to Lowes to ask the pros.


----------



## HB_Tony (Nov 29, 2021)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Go to Lowes to ask the pros.


already did that, pros told me to post the question here.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I usually replace them with these, I get them at a store, in Chinatown, Altho Im not sure the brand or where you can get them…


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I use Ben-wa balls in mine


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

HB_Tony said:


> already did that, pros told me to post the question here.














If Lowe's really won't help you, go to Home Depot. Or maybe, ya know, call a Plumber/HVAC Tech.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

HB_Tony said:


> ...........Bye felicia


How did you know???? I've gone years here convincing the other members that I am a Man! Now my secret is out!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> How did you know???? I've gone years here convincing the other members that I am a Man! Now my secret is out!


you are the handy man!
but that’s one step above me, 
an arm chair diy’er.


----------

